# help my savanah is biteing!



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

ok my savanah monitor just started to bite she is very small so i want to teach her before she get's big







and i will have no hand! 
but she has never bite could anyone help me on this i handle her every day is it that she does not like being played with?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Have you just ever tried biteing it back......


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

o! and that will be smart! ak! man what if your piranha bites you! you going to bite it back? if you do get a camcorder! and tabe it! k?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

!sparky! said:


> o! and that will be smart! ak! man what if your piranha bites you! you going to bite it back? if you do get a camcorder! and tabe it! k?


well I can see we need to disredgard everything I have said-

Sorry man I'm just bored today....

Bout all I can come up with Sir,And keep in mind I've never owned one-So i dont know if this would be right or not-


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How do you play with it? And how do you feed it? Is it possible that your hand smells like prey or is the hand that feeds it?

http://www.anapsid.org/savannah.html

Also, how do you know it's a "her"?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok is it the first time you have picked it up? don't Associate food with handling .... thats what makes them go nuts ....put a peace of clothing in his cage so he knows what food smells like and what you smell like. anymore questions?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> ok is it the first time you have picked it up? don't Associate food with handling .... thats what makes them go nuts ....put a peace of clothing in his cage so he knows what food smells like and what you smell like. anymore questions?


ok i play with her every day! and i will try to put a cloth between the food and what is more aggresive a male of female?


----------



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

This may sound dumb and stupid, but what you do is pick her up and if she bites you just keep holding her. She will eventually realize its getting her nowhere and stop. It does sound stupid, but it works.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

that does not sound stupid but after she see thay biteing does not work she backes up and it's hard to hold!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You have to be patient and work with her. Aggressive reptiles can sometimes be calmed. I know someone who works with tokay geckos and they are 100% handlable. Not all. But some. It involves a bit of pain and suffering, but in the end sometimes it works for the best. It's not 100% guaranteed though.

As for the cloth... The suggestion was to put a piece of your clothing or something with your scent into her enclosure. Not between her and the food. This way she will associate your scent as something natural that is always around and when food is presented then she won't associate you with it immediately.

How are you feeding her? Hand feeding? Tongs? Plate? This may impact it as well.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

yah! plate.! but mostly hand! i want her to no i am he maker.. and she no's that but when she bites me for no reason she get no food so far it's working she has not bit in a couple days!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i forgot to say that ,,, ware a pair of gloves,,,dont just hold onto a biteing lizard thinkin that its gonna stop... thay got sharp teeth mon..!

9 years ago i bought my savanha moniter and untill this day i ware the same pair of gloves he did bite for the first few weeks but if you hold him right he cant get ya .. good luck,, geez how long do these lizards live?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

!sparky! said:


> yah plate but mostly hand i want her to no i am he maker and she no's that but when she bites me for no reason she get no food so far it's working she has not bit in a couple days!


Three things:
1.) Slow down and punctuate a bit, please. It's hard to read what you're saying when there isn't any punctuation, and it seems like you're saying something to the effect that you are "the maker" of the Savannah in question. (Then, unless you're a god, I really, really don't want to know that you've "made" the Savannah.)

2.) Abbreviations like "u" for "you" and "ur" for "your" make sense. Abbreviations like "no" for "know" don't make as much sense and can actually change the context of your sentence if read differently from how they were intended.

3.) You cannot just starve an animal because it bites you. Can you be sure that the animal's refusal to bite is not from torpor or something else brought about by this new-found lack of food? While the Savannah in question might be able to go a bit without food, starvation might actually cause it to bite more often (especially if the hand in question is the hand that feeds). Bottom line--taking away a necessity from an animal in your care because of an instinctual trait is probably cruel. There are other ways to modify the behavior short of starving the animal--try one of those instead. (P.S. I want you to go on a total fast until you understand this.







)


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

sorry about that man! i just typed it up quick because i had to run!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Understood...just figured I'd let you know that that's how it came out.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

it takes a lot of time and work to get the monitor use to you, its not an over night thing that just happens. if i recall right you just got it recently i would would interact with it everyday and only handle it for a couple mins every few days. by intract i mean like charge water and poop check get the monitor to get familiar with your presence. after about 2-3 months then i would say try handling him everyday start with like 10-15 mins depending on its tempermant and move up from there. if you are feed with tong or something make sure that they are no where in sight because your monitor will soon learn that tongs equals food. if your going to handle it on a feeding day handle it before you feed it and dont have any of its food out, dont feed then handle or handle while you are getting its food ready. i was told once that its almost pointless to try and tame monitors when there still very young becasue they are super nippy and you can wait months, a year before really trying to tame them. if it was me tho i would just do what i said earlier for 2-3 months at least to a point when it does care you are around. also another tip when feeding feed the same way everytime it will learn the rounte. hope this helps a little


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

ok! thanks well she just shedded and she turned gray is that ok? but she has not changed so she is heathy but is it ok the turned gray?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

My Savannah is only about a month and half old and he has progressed alot since i got him. For the first few days he was really bitty but after a week or so he stopped biting and hasn't bitin me for at least 3 weeks now. As mention before when he used to bite me i just let him and soon enough i guess he figured out i didn't mean him any harm. If your monitor is still small enough you should just let him bite you, and of course make sure you don't smell like food when you handel him.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

ok!


----------

